
Tell Your Lawmakers: "Anti-Counterfeiting" Treaty Is a Sham - chaostheory
https://secure.eff.org/site/Advocacy?cmd=display&page=UserAction&id=451
======
pixelbath
Do form letters like this actually work? I see these types of things all the
time, usually in a "Corporation X wants our lawmakers to pass Bill Y, and it's
bad for people!" context.

Doesn't the EFF have lobbyists? I think history has shown enough times that
lobby money is far more powerful than anything that's good for the citizens.

~~~
patio11
Form letters are, essentially, "half-read once and then weighed weekly to
produce a report for $POLITICIAN", according to my brother, who used to be in
constituent services.

Themes which come up frequently in non-form phone calls and letters, on the
other hand, have a surprising amount of impact. The Republicans, for example,
got a _huge_ amount of negative feedback regarding immigration policy during
the last election cycle, and more than one politician mentioned the depth and
intensity of that (not always in a positive way) in signaling changes in their
stance on it.

P.S. If you ever have a severe problem with the government and don't know
where to turn, document _everything_ , then call your Congressman's office.

------
rick888
I will do that when the EFF stops suing people for violating the GNU and
requiring them to:

1) open up all their source 2) hire a "compliance" officer to make sure they
aren't violating the GNU license in the future.

More info about this can be found here: <http://gpl-violations.org/>

With all their talk about freedom, it sure sounds like they are just as
restricting as the RIAA/MPAA

~~~
i80and
GNU is an operating system. I believe that you're reaching for the GPL. Also,
the EFF is not suing people; gpl-violations.org is. To the best of my
knowledge (and Wikipedia's), they aren't associated. Perhaps you could explain
the connection between the two?

~~~
rick888
"GNU is an operating system."

It's pretty easy to confuse the two when you slap GNU in front of everything
(including operating systems and licenses). Stallman even tried rename Linux a
few years back to: GNU/linux

<http://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html>

"the EFF is not suing people; gpl-violations.org"

you're right, I meant the FSF, which convinces many people to assign them the
copyrights of their apps and then sues violators in court.

<http://www.gnu.org/licenses/why-assign.html>

